# hypnotherapy tapes any suggestions?



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone can suggest any effective hypnotherapy tapes for general anxiety disoder (NOT related to IBS). There seems to be so much positive feedback from Mikes tapes I was wondering if there was someone elses tapes you all could suggest for this problem.Thanks for any input.


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

I like Caroline Sutherland's tapes, there is one for Letting Go of the Past. There is also one for Health. Here is the website: http://www.carolinesutherland.com/


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Are you aware that Mike makes tapes for things other than IBS? Go to www.healthyaudio.com to see the other titles.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

there is one noted specifically for anxiety: http://www.healthyaudio.com/program_titles.htm


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

lauralee and scottyswotty - thanks for letting us know there is one for anxiety , me for one didnt actually know that , a lot of my problems is anxiety so I think i will try and buy that one ( now i just need a disc man lol ) I would like the IBS one as well but its just quite pricey. Anyway thanks for letting us know


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Shadowz - did you read my meditation post on this forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=32;t=000433 Practising this wont cost you a cent! and it will empower you more than hypnotherapy ever could.Hope you look into it.


----------

